# I couldn't stand it! Got an iPad today :)



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I mentioned to my DH today I wish I had the iPad to play with, the one I ordered with 3G isn't due until late April. He mentioned that he could really use one of his own for development (he's a software developer working on an iPad app) and would I mind going ahead and picking one up? He said all this on his way out the door and then left me at home to interpret this. I promptly decided he meant I should go to the Apple store immediately and get one    

I haven't played much with it yet, we did watch some tv shows and movies, though. Alli is watching Matilda on it now, and we saw "Once More, With Feeling" from Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Season 6 (my all-time favorite tv episode ever) through the Netflix app. I'm looking forward to exploring it more, so far it's been fun, though!

Any recommendations for me? They were sold out of the Apple iPad case, and I'd like to get a screen protector on it. I'm planning to go to Vera Bradley tomorrow to look at a bag for it, too (I really like the Alice bag, so I'm going to take in my iPad to see how it fits). I need to look at more apps, too. There are more than I imagined already! DH needs to get cracking and get his app in the store.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It should fit nicely into a netbook case.  A little zip around neoprene netbook case should run around $10, until you find something better.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats! Any Wifi connectivity problems? Are you still going to get the 3G or cancel?

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Holly, you make me laugh; I would have interpreted it the exact same way; I want my iPad so badly, but for myself can't justify 2, so I'm waiting impatiently for my already ordered 3G

There a couple threads that you might be interested in:
1 is about screen protectors that I started, the other is about iPad apps that people recommend.

Congrat's on your new iPad.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll let DH keep the 3G one; I had been thinking about getting a larger one, and I liked his thought that it'd be better instead to just get two, as he didn't intend to really share with me LOL. I got the 64gb Wifi one and I haven't had any connectivity problems. What a ton of space! I can't wait to load it up; I didn't load much on my first sync because I didn't want to wait for it all to copy before I could play with it. 

If anyone is wondering, though, you can call Apple and upgrade your order to a larger size. Our 3G one will be only 16gb, but that should be fine for DH.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

You mentioned an Alice Vera Bradley bag;

Have you checked out the Bowlers?
Betsy said her iPad fit inside the quilted inner zip pocket.
The Bowler is my favorite.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I hope that it is ok to tack onto your thread, but my DH took me out tonight and bought me an IPad.  I knew he had been looking at them, but kept telling me that we couldn't afford/justify it.  He is such a fanboy, he couldn't help himself.  

This is the coolest thing.  Off to download the Kindle app.  I told him it was the first thing that was going to be added.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats! I really like my apple cover (more of a folder really). Don't forget that these may be at best buy as well as the apple store. There are a couple of good articles on cnet and elsewhere recomending apps, as well as the KB thread.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Best Buy's site, you can search which stores have apple products. I recommend calling them before going in and putting one on hold if they do have them. I called at 10 am and they had 3... At lunch they were out. 

I hated the cover at first but now it's growing on me.  It is very slim and business-like and fits in my purse along with my kindle. It's a big purse.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

EKing said:


> I hated the cover at first but now it's growing on me. It is very slim and business-like and fits in my purse along with my kindle.


One of the things I like about it is that it is so slim and the iPad is so slim that when you are carrying it closed, it looks like you have a folder in your hand with just worthless papers instead of an expensive electronic gizmo!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so envious I'm green. I have been trying hard to ignore all the board messages about ipads and the hoopla I am hearing around my office about them. But I have a *serious* case of the wants. I just ordered a new notebook computer as I need one for classes but the entire time I was putting in the order I was grumbling to myself that I would rather spend the money on an ipad. My husband just keeps telling me,_ "take deep breaths, take deep breaths."_ He is trying to talk me down from that ledge but it is going to take a lot more talking. My birthday is long past.... I can only hope for Christmas...


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I am so envious I'm green. I have been trying hard to ignore all the board messages about ipads and the hoopla I am hearing around my office about them. But I have a *serious* case of the wants.


Oh, I'm so-o-o-o-o-o-o there with you. I just got an Entourage Edge for my daughter, because it really does fit _her _needs better than the iPad. But, every time I look at it, I think, "I coulda had an iPad."

I'm still hoping that maybe for Mother's Day...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

LMAO!  Some people have no self control


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Oh, I'm so-o-o-o-o-o-o there with you. I just got an Entourage Edge for my daughter, because it really does fit _her _needs better than the iPad. But, every time I look at it, I think, "I coulda had an iPad."
> 
> I'm still hoping that maybe for Mother's Day...


Did customer support figure out what was wrong with the Edge? I remember you posting earlier that an update had "bricked it" and you were waiting to call CS on Monday.

Best Wishes!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Did customer support figure out what was wrong with the Edge? I remember you posting earlier that an update had "bricked it" and you were waiting to call CS on Monday.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oh, yes! I forgot to get back with you on that. Once I got in touch with someone, they couldn't have been nicer. We did need to ship it back to them, but they paid for overnight shipping both ways. We shipped it out on Tuesday, they got it on Wed., fixed it, and got it back out the door that day. She had it in her hot little hands on Thursday afternoon. Now, it wasn't Amazon service, but this is a small start-up company, so I didn't expect as much.

Katie has been constantly amazed at her Edge (Edgar), as have been all of her friends. I am seriously impressed by it, too. I'll get her to post a review soon.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool! Glad everything is working out with her Edge!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Same here! I was wondering about that as well. Glad to hear she's loving it, and can't wait for a review!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too. I want 1 so much, I'm dreaming of it in my sleep. LOL!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My hubby and I were out for a date night last night, and I used that opportunity to explain why I really, really did need an iPad with 3G. After 25 years together, I've learned that these larger purchases go more smoothly if he's excited about it, too. So, by the end of the evening he was asking more and more questions about "your iPad-thing" and thinking of ways that it might make his life easier, too. Maybe a wifi version for him for Christmas

I'm going to wait until after mother's day to get mine...just in case...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> My hubby and I were out for a date night last night, and I used that opportunity to explain why I really, really did need an iPad with 3G. After 25 years together, I've learned that these larger purchases go more smoothly if he's excited about it, too. So, by the end of the evening he was asking more and more questions about "your iPad-thing" and thinking of ways that it might make his life easier, too. Maybe a wifi version for him for Christmas
> 
> I'm going to wait until after mother's day to get mine...just in case...


***Hint---Take him out to an Apple store to try one out. You both can play with an iPad together to see it's strengths and weaknesses. And if you have any questions, one of the Apple techs can help you out.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> ***Hint---Take him out to an Apple store to try one out. You both can both play with an iPad together to see it's strengths and weaknesses. And if you have any questions, one of the Apple techs can help you out.
> 
> Best Wishes!


That's how it happened to us.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

After 15 years of marriage, I enthusiastically support your approach! Give it a couple of weeks to percolate and you'll have one in your hands in no time


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I REALLY wish that worked for me. My husband could care less about most things technology. That's why I'm pushing the education aspect   I need to show him the Star walk and Elements apps


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I REALLY wish that worked for me. My husband could care less about most things technology. That's why I'm pushing the education aspect  I need to show him the Star walk and Elements apps


Well, you'll notice he kept saying "YOUR iPad thing-y." I forced my Touch on him when I got my iPhone. Now he's hooked on it. I got him a Kindle once he kept stealing mine (he really didn't want it...but...since I got it for him...). He never is interested in technology and never, never wants it. Pay bills online Are you kidding

I have to approach this technology thing very, very carefully. However, there's nothing worse than a $1000 gadget showing up in my office with me being all excited and him looking horrified. Just not worth it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My hubby is easier when it's less than $1000, but I think he's going to give me the hairy eyeball when he realizes that I'm serious about getting the 3G model as well. In the past 30 days I've gotten a Wii (w accessories) and my 32GB iPad.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what will you do with 2?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Out of curiosity, what will you do with 2?


One will be for the house, the other will go with me day to day. I've found myself away from the house needing the connection. I've jail broken my iPhone so can use it as a hotspot but that really runs the battery down.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> ***Hint---Take him out to an Apple store to try one out. You both can play with an iPad together to see it's strengths and weaknesses. And if you have any questions, one of the Apple techs can help you out.


That is such a great idea I tried it this morning. My husband loves gadgets so I thought by showing it to him, I could initiate a guilt-free purchase. I lured him to the car with a promise of lunch and a side trip to Home Depot. Well, sadly, we never made it to the Apple store as we ended up spending so much time at Home Depot. I ended up coming home with a load of fencing wire and cleaning products. _I have to regroup and come up with a new strategy..._


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I lured him to the car with a promise of lunch and a side trip to Home Depot. Well, sadly, we never made it to the Apple store as we ended up spending so much time at Home Depot. I ended up coming home with a load of fencing wire and cleaning products. _I have to regroup and come up with a new strategy..._


Hehe--Your first mistake was stopping off at Home Depot, aka the Men's Toy Store. I usually find I buy a bunch of stuff every time I stop by. Now I only go when I absolutely need to repair something in the house.

Best Wishes!


----------

